# I need help identifying my tent trailer



## Irish Kyle (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi people I'm new here on this site just a little heads up hahahahaha. Anyway I just bought a 1995 explorer tent trailer. (well at least that's what the decals say) there are other decals that say. Freeport ie. And another one that says explorer "by classic mfg" but I'll be darned I can not find anywhere online anything about that year tent trailer. It's almost like that year dies not even exist for the "explorer tent trailer. I'm at a serious loss. I need help. hahahahaha


----------

